# Sports clubs in costa del Sol



## tonyd (Jun 22, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good family sports club in the Marbella area .We are a family of 4 moving to a job in Marbella starting sept 1st .
We are looking for a club that offers tennis ,swimming and gym facilities.
If you know of a club and an idea of cost. I am a tennis coach and my wife and kids also play.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Dont' know prices as that all sounds far too healthy but:

Lew Hoad (just outside Mijas pueblo/Fuengirola) is about the only place I can think of that has everything under one roof
Club del Sol (Calahonda) has tennis, squash, padel & a gym

Most places don't seem to have pools though and there are loads of clubs based in the bigger (read more expensive) luxury hotels. There are tennis courts everywhere though!!


----------

